# Sharp's Q+ Series: Better Than HD (But Not Quite 4K)



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

We’re approaching yet another exit on the super highway of display technologies. Almost everyone opted for the obvious exit several miles back and are happily traveling down 1080p Way, while a few others decided to ride a little longer to hit 3D Hi-Def Road. For those of you still truckin’, the next set of signs have become exceedingly difficult to understand making your next destination a little less predictable. The most tempting option, the Ultra High-Def Interstate Highway, has warnings of hefty tolls and potentially unpaved surfaces...but it leads to such tempting places as OLED Haven, Quadruple Pixel Park, and the HDMI 2.0 Villas. Of course, a wrong turn could lead you to Gear That Isn’t Necessaryville. No one wants to go there.








The primary issues with Ultra-HD (at this point and time) are early adopter buy-in costs, an utter lack of 4K material, and a range of new (unproven) technologies. Of course, there’s also the question of Ultra HD’s ultimate necessity. If it’s time for an upgrade and you’re looking to travel a path with fewer tolls and smoother roads, Sharp might just have a new product line you should investigate.

Several days ago, the company announced nationwide availability of its AQUOS Q+ series of televisions, which it claims are “the highest resolution FULL HD TVs.” The new lineup offers roughly 10 million more subpixles than standard 1080p displays and can accept a 4K signal. The added pixels give the display a near-4K resolution (3840X2160). The trick, however, is that Q+ displays are built using current 1080p panels, which allows them to be priced at almost half the cost of high end 4K Ultra HD sets.

There are two tiers within the Q+ series: SQ (base) and UQ (premium). The SQ Line comes in 60 and 70-inch sizes, while the UQ Line will be available in 60, 70, and 80-inch screens.

There are several similarities between the two series. Both have four HDMI inputs, two USB ports, Bluetooth capabilities, 240Hz refresh rates, Sharp’s SmartCentral 3.0 compatibility (a content discovery tool), HD upscaling technologies, and the ability to display 4K content (which should be comforting to those of you wary of future signal compatibilities). The UQ line adds a few bells and whistles to match its added cost, including THX certification, Super Bright Technology, premium aluminum bezels, 3D capability (with 2 pairs of glasses), and 35 Watt Audio.

The SQ Line is available now for $2,399 and $3,399 MSRP. The UQ Line should arrive sometime in mid-March with a slightly larger hit to the wallet, priced at $2,999.99, $3,999.99, $5,999.99 MSRP. Sharp had Q+ televisions on display at CES 2014 and the initial reviews were fairly favorable. If you’re looking for a 4K experience on a budget, definitely but the Q+ series on your investigation list.

_Image: Sharp_


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Well that's confusing. I'm all for improvements in performance (especially when they're affordable!) but I wonder if technologies like this will catch on, being partway between the current standard and the new likely dominant one. 

I assume the TV can upscale 1080p signals to its native resolution, and if it does provide an improvement over 1080p that might be enough for many people. It might be the new sweet spot between price/performance. It will be interesting to see how it looks in person, and if there are compromises to be made during the upscaling process like artifacts, motion issues, etc. Thanks Todd.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Owen Bartley said:


> I assume the TV can upscale 1080p signals to its native resolution, and if it does provide an improvement over 1080p that might be enough for many people. It might be the new sweet spot between price/performance.


Yes, it does up-convert. 

I'd agree... it will be interesting to see where these set settle-in price wise... if their performance is good, they might just be a good answer for a lot of folks.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

This is a very interesting concept, as you've mentioned there are a lot of people out there that are hesitant of going the 4k route. This is a middle ground type situation, were you still get a much clearer image than on a standard HD tv. But yet you don't have to worry about all the what if's of the 4k market. I like this concept a lot a may have to check it out, beings I'm in the market for a new tv at this point. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Definitely! This is certainly an interesting technology. I'd wait for the pros to get one or two models into their labs...but giving it an eyeball test at a store is certainly worth trying.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

If it really was near half price I would be more excited. The prices on UHD TV's are falling pretty fast and you can get a 65" Samsung HU8550 for $3,999 (55" for $2,999). It is hard to say how they compare with each other.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Isn't their claim of more subpixles just a rebranding of the yellow sub? Don't get me wrong resolution isn't the end all be all of PQ. I'd rather see manufacturers address black level and viewing angle before cramming more pixels into a display. 

Sharp has been a rocky brand for me. Their display while good weren't ground breaking and their foray into elite while admirable died a quick death. IMO 4k is set and offering a "4k alternative" wrings of ED displays from days past. 

Just my 2¢


----------



## ForceUser (Feb 16, 2014)

It is a little

Standard 1080p is 6mn subpixel
Quattron is 8mn 

Now they splitting every pixel into 2 which gives 16mn subpixel 
That's like 1920 x 2160 resolution or double full he...

I will later link some original slides


----------



## hristoslav2 (Oct 29, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mnvol/view/606184/?page=22


UD - Ultra Premium 3840 x 2160 RGB (native)
UQ - Ultra Quatron 1920 x 1080 RGBY (native) - 3840 x 2160 (sub)
SQ - Standart Quatron 1920 x 1080 RGBY (native) - 3840 x 2160 (sub)
EQ - Exclusive Quatron 1920 x 1080 RGBY (native)
HD - Base 1920 x 1080 RGB

http://www.avsforum.com/products/sh...site&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

typ44q said:


> If it really was near half price I would be more excited. The prices on UHD TV's are falling pretty fast and you can get a 65" Samsung HU8550 for $3,999 (55" for $2,999). It is hard to say how they compare with each other.


Agreed, if I'm gonna spend $4k-$5k on a flat panel, it's gonna be full 4k for an extra $500. Sharp already has a 70" full 4k tv priced at $4k on Amazon. 

The only way I see this making sense is if you need an 80" panel "right now". Sharp pretty much owns the market in that size if you're not willing to spend 2-3 times as much.


----------



## ForceUser (Feb 16, 2014)

hristoslav2 said:


> UD - Ultra Premium 3840 x 2160 RGB (native)
> UQ - Ultra Quatron 1920 x 1080 RGBY (native) - 3840 x 2160 (sub)
> SQ - Standart Quatron 1920 x 1080 RGBY (native) - 3840 x 2160 (sub)
> EQ - Exclusive Quatron 1920 x 1080 RGBY (native)
> HD - Base 1920 x 1080 RGB


Sorry that's not true:



> Revelation technology divides each Quattron pixel in two, resulting in 16 million subpixels on the TV.


Q: 1920x1080 Pixel -> 2mn * 4 Subpixel = 8mn Subpixel
Q+: 1920 x 2160 Pixel -> 4mn * 4 Subpixel = 16mn Subpixel

Illustration from hifi-forum:









edit: sry I cant post urls yet...need 5 posts...


----------



## brwsaw (Feb 19, 2014)

Can't wait until 120" picture windows can be used as 4k/8k displays and only cost $5,000...
2020 maybe? Worth the wait.


----------

